# Just joined



## lalsup (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello,

Looking forward to interesting discussions.

LAlsup


----------



## Drac (Jan 24, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## MJS (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy! 

Mike


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Tarot (Jan 24, 2007)

:wavey:  Welcome to MT!  Tell us more about yourself!


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Carol (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome!  :wavey:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome To MT


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------

